# If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested?



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

I configured one of these over at the Volkswagen do Brasil site, and with every option, the Saveiro is 33,543 BRL, or $11,735. Very competitive with Japanese import compact trucks. And VW could probably be able to drop a VR6 or W8 under the hood of that truck, and really be competitive. Since it is a truck, emissions and crash testing would be much more lenient.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

































Gigante


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

Wow.. Very nice gigante!


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (OilSpotz)*

Looks to be the same as the Pointer in Mexico. Why not import over the border if you really want a VW Truck?


----------



## blackylawless (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

I'd really be interested if it looked different..Still looks a bit like an old dodge rampage IMO..VW is stepping up the cosmetics on everything else if they redesigned this one it might do ok.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (eurotrash_pd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks to be the same as the Pointer in Mexico. Why not import over the border if you really want a VW Truck?[HR][/HR]​Emissions...
Yes, it is a Pointer. I used to see a few on the US side of the border when I lived in El Paso. Pretty nice looking truck. FWD trucks make so much sense. Its a shame they really never caught on here.


----------



## Thunderbolt Doherty (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (VWhombre)*

I think the Saveiro would do well here. My only reservation would be how well a front wheel drive pick up would play here. Although most truck owners will never, ever take their F-150s on anything more uneven than a gravel drive way, I'd venture to say the American truck buyer expects four wheel drive, or at least the option of it. But then again, Toyota and Honda have no trouble moving 4x2 RAV4s and CR-Vs on the mini-SUV crowd, so maybe I'm wrong.
By the way, I have no problem with the mini truck crowd. Most of those guys put just as much work into their rides as we do into ours and I think a VW offering would just enhance that particular scene.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Thunderbolt Doherty)*

i doubt it would do well here. if you don't use 4x4, you want it for resale. and if you live by me, you prolly use it all winter long








but a fwd pickup kind of defeats the purpose. what's the payload? how much does it tow?


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

VWoA will *never* sell another vehicle in the US that stickers under $15K...there's not enough profit in it.
They'll leave that end of the market to Hyundai, Kia, Daihatsu and other "bottom feeders".


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VWoA will *never* sell another vehicle in the US that stickers under $15K...there's not enough profit in it.
They'll leave that end of the market to Hyundai, Kia, Daihatsu and other "bottom feeders".[HR][/HR]​well i guess if they ever bring the polo over, its going to be super exspensive!


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (profbooty)*

VWoA can sell vehicles for under $15,000. They just have to be vehicles like the Saveiro (which is built off of a 15 year old platform, is built in a 3rd world country, and costs them less than $10,000). VWoA could make a HUGE profit on these things. Much more than on a Passat or a Jetta (which they buy for 20,000 and sell for 22,000).


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]VWoA can sell vehicles for under $15,000. They just have to be vehicles like the Saveiro (which is built off of a 15 year old platform, is built in a 3rd world country, and costs them less than $10,000). VWoA could make a HUGE profit on these things. Much more than on a Passat or a Jetta (which they buy for 20,000 and sell for 22,000).[HR][/HR]​they could do it if they meet us crash regulations. that is a nice looking truck and at least there is a precedent for VW trucks.
only problem is that it conflicts with the VW upmarket move.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

The costs (for federalizing any vehicle to emissions and FMVS standards) -vs- the per unit profit margin times projected sales volume are unattractive.
Look at Golf sales volume -vs- Jetta sales volume. In the US, larger is better (though I don't subscribe to that POV).
Not gonna happen, no matter how long and hard anyone dreams about it.
edit: A few thousand Polos _may_ be brought into *Canada* to appease buyers there. See, VWAG will bring the Polo to _North America_...just not the part of North America a few of you (and me) were hoping for.










[Modified by Electron Man, 2:25 PM 7-24-2002]


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Electron Man)*

Guys, that Saveiro is just a reskinned VW Fox. Let's not get too excited.


----------



## CountryBoy (Jul 6, 2001)

No chance. If I'm getting a compact Pickup, it'll be a Toyota.


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (CountryBoy)*

I'm with CountryBoy. If I need a small to medium pickup, it will be a bullet-proof Toyota.


----------



## sparty (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (VWhombre)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FWD trucks make so much sense. Its a shame they really never caught on here.[HR][/HR]​Don't they have serious handling issues if you actually put anything in the bed? My 2x4 was sketchy enough when trying to go uphill with a load; I can't imagine trying to use the front wheels as drive wheels as well as steering wheels under the same conditions. Or am I missing something? I've definitely never had a chance to test-drive a FWD truck.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The costs (for federalizing any vehicle to emissions and FMVS standards) -vs- the per unit profit margin times projected sales volume are unattractive.
Look at Golf sales volume -vs- Jetta sales volume. In the US, larger is better (though I don't subscribe to that POV).
Not gonna happen, no matter how long and hard anyone dreams about it.
edit: A few thousand Polos _may_ be brought into *Canada* to appease buyers there. See, VWAG will bring the Polo to _North America_...just not the part of North America a few of you (and me) were hoping for.









[Modified by Electron Man, 2:25 PM 7-24-2002][HR][/HR]​
I think your wrong concerning the Polo Electron Man.
VWoA knows that it is loosing its core market (what made the company successful in the first place) and needs to do something about it quickly. The A5 Golf/Jetta is moving way up market and is not what many of its current customers, yes, even in the USA, are looking for. Not to mention that there is in fact a strong and growing market for super mini (sub compact cars) here in the USA and Canada. The Polo would be an excellent high quality "entry level"(not the lowest cost) automobile for first time buyers, which would hook them on the VW brand, and for those who, currently have older water cooled products, who would not consider the current A4, or the next generation A5, because in the opinion on many, these generations have strayed too far from the A1 water cooled roots vehicle, too heavy, too much fluff, ect. 
I think you can be sure that the Polo WILL be sold in ALL of North America, not just Canada, and if VWoA will market the car properly it will sell in large numbers. 


[Modified by golf strom, 3:06 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## gdub (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

I'm with golf strom, I got an A2 over a new golf, its just not the same. Stick to the basics...drive by wire is NOT the basics.
does anyone know how to import a pointer to the US? I just got back from cancun and I saw a bunch there...I want one...partly because no one else has one.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Gigante)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​This is sweet...


----------



## Mugs (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (vwk2)*

mini trucks kick a$$


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (candywhitepassattemp)*

Are they FWD, RWD or 4-Motion??








I'd love one in 4-Motion


----------



## Reflexinator (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: If the VW Saveiro pickup was sold in the US, would you be interested? (Volkscience)*

anymore pics of modded saveiros?


----------

